# just some random pics



## rubydimond (Jan 20, 2007)

just thort you would like\dislike some of these pics.
im just amazed how big the food they eat is. feel free to post more i love whatching snakes eat it amazes me


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 20, 2007)

heres some more


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 20, 2007)

there crazy lol good work lol


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 20, 2007)

these have all come from metcafe a public p2p shareing site.


----------



## python blue (Jan 20, 2007)

did the srubie eat that roo that was massive


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 20, 2007)

i have a vid of a anaconda regergitating a hippo thats huge lol


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 20, 2007)

is there anywere i can post a small vidoe clip its fake but funny


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 20, 2007)

here is another


----------

